# Cold water smells



## ronnie_jones (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm all out of answers so I'm coming here.

Facts:
250 well
water starts at about 120 feet or so but volume required further digging
well & house are just over 2 years old

So, the issue is the cold water only, smells like rotten eggs (not hot that would come from the hot water tank). It smells this way after it as sit any length of time and goes away once the storage tank has been emptied and fresh water comes from the well.

So, in my mind, I need to get some bleach in the system in the house. So, 1 gallon, nothing, 2.. until two weeks ago I dropped 5 gallons of bleach in the well. No bleach ever reaches the house, no smell of bleach or anything. When we first dug the well and we chlorinated it, 3 gallons and we had to run it for 6 hours. Now 5 gallons and nothing... never have smelled bleach in the house.

I just don't know what to do, do I continue up on the bleach... 7 gallons, etc. Usually 1 gallon is usually sufficient! This smell is horrible, and they have to waste a ton of water to make it stop every morning or if they've been out for any length of time. Any help would be most appreciated!


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Wait for it...


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Maybe Nathan should make it so you have to fill out a bio before you can post it would really help 

Please post an intro if you want real answers


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

There's your problem bleach you need to add red dye to it. Also drop dye tablets into the well along with 2 bottles of Zonk, wait 6 hours and repeat if issues persist.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Don't worry about the rotten egg smell, that's normal...:laughing:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Buy imported water, melting glaciers have no odor.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

You throwing bleach in the well over ten gallons whers epa whers epa


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Absolutley amazing.

Freaking moron is not only messing around with his water source, but also everyone else that draws off that aquifier.

You do not know what the fugk you are doing!! Call someone who does. 

Idiot.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

ronnie_jones said:


> Hey guys, I'm all out of answers so I'm coming here.
> 
> Facts:
> 250 well
> ...


Post an intro please. Licensing, years in trade, general stuff. You'll get better results.

Thanks.


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

sound's like he's pouring bleach in the neighbor's well


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Aeration...by a professional...


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

Greenguy said:


> There's your problem bleach you need to add red dye to it. Also drop dye tablets into the well along with 2 bottles of Zonk, wait 6 hours and repeat if issues persist.



made me look it up..........

http://www.nationalbridle.com/product-p/1-2277-001.htm


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Put some arsenic down that well. I'm sure you'll never smell that rotten egg smell ever again........


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

I love me some bleach tastes great and does wonders for my hair..


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

HOMER said:


> made me look it up..........
> 
> http://www.nationalbridle.com/product-p/1-2277-001.htm


Not that one the Zonk I'm thinking of is at the wholesalers it's sulfuric acid drain opener.


----------



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

holy crap are you serious? hahahaha!!!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Dummy!

You are supposed to use Gin to disinfect a well...

Tanqueray, Beefeaters or, Bombay....

None of the cheap crap....


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

ronnie_jones said:


> Hey guys, I'm all out of answers so I'm coming here.
> 
> Facts:
> 250 well
> ...


It sounds like hydrogen sulfide gas is in the well. You need someone to come out and take a sample to send to a lab and then figure out a filter. Five gallons of bleach is only 5 pounds of chlorine at best so don't expect a lot of odor.

Mark


----------

